# Order Of Knights Templar



## Mel Knight (Feb 28, 2016)

Last night I was inducted into the Order of Temple, the ritual is beautiful and powerful.


----------



## Ressam (Feb 28, 2016)

Mel Knight said:


> Last night I was inducted into the Order of Temple, the ritual is beautiful and powerful.



Congrats!
Description, please!


----------



## Companion Joe (Feb 28, 2016)

Congratulations. 
Describing the degree work is not advised or condoned. You must experience it for yourself.
I will tell you the Order of the Temple is one of the most impressive degrees in all of Masonry.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 28, 2016)

Congratulations Sir Knight. Went through myself two months ago.


----------



## shadowwalker (Feb 28, 2016)

Congratulations, Sir Knight.  Welcome to the Order.


----------



## MarkR (Feb 29, 2016)

Every time I see the plural term "Knights Templar," I can't help but think of Albert Mackey.  I have read his entire Encyclopedia of Freemasonry, and at one point he spends what seems like eight pages explaining why the term should be "Knights Templars" to be grammatically correct.  LOL!


----------



## Mel Knight (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank You Sir Knights,


----------



## KSigMason (Feb 29, 2016)

Mel Knight said:


> Last night I was inducted into the Order of Temple, the ritual is beautiful and powerful.


Congratulations Sir Knight!!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 29, 2016)

Mel Knight said:


> Last night I was inducted into the Order of Temple, the ritual is beautiful and powerful.


 Yes, it is powerful and never will be forgotten. Congratulations.


----------



## Charles Richard Hill (Feb 29, 2016)

Mel Knight said:


> Last night I was inducted into the Order of Temple, the ritual is beautiful and powerful.


Congratulations Sir Knight.  Yes, the Order of the Temple is beautiful and powerful, however, you must continue your journey.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 1, 2016)

Charles Richard Hill said:


> however, you must continue your journey.


Very True!


----------



## Mirza Sultan Ahmad (Mar 8, 2016)

Somebody may explain it to me, what is meant by Order of the Knights Templars? Is it related to the historic Knight's Templars? If so how?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 8, 2016)

Mirza Sultan Ahmad said:


> Somebody may explain it to me, what is meant by Order of the Knights Templars? Is it related to the historic Knight's Templars? If so how?


 In a word, yes. Related to the historic KT. Others can better explain the line from then to now.


----------



## Mirza Sultan Ahmad (Mar 8, 2016)

@ Rifleman 1776.Very interesting. But did the freemasonry originate from Knight Templars? If so is there any evidence?


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 8, 2016)

Mirza Sultan Ahmad said:


> @ Rifleman 1776.Very interesting. But did the freemasonry originate from Knight Templars? If so is there any evidence?


No credible author provides a historical connection. Rather, it is an emulation of the romantic notions of the Templar tradition.


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 9, 2016)

Mirza Sultan Ahmad said:


> Is it related to the historic Knight's Templars?



People WISH there to be a historical connection.  No such connection has ever been established.

Was the Holy Roman Empire related to the historic Roman Empire?  The old Empire had fallen.  The new empire was built in deliberate emulation.  With the Order of Knights Templar the relationship is weaker than that between the two groups named Roman Empire.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 4, 2017)

Mel Knight said:


> Last night I was inducted into the Order of Temple, the ritual is beautiful and powerful.





Rifleman1776 said:


> es, it is powerful and never will be forgotten.


It is definitely the most beautiful and moving degree that I have been through so far.


----------



## Cootr68 (Mar 7, 2017)

I was inducted into the Order of the  Temple on Feb 11th. It is an amazing ritual. Went through the whole YR with another brother from my lodge. Our ritual was given to us by a GWB award and KYCH recipient. He lost his wife in November and got choked up on some of the ritual. Everyone there understood why and gave him his time. That is something that I will never ever forget.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 7, 2017)

Cootr68 said:


> I was inducted into the Order of the Temple on Feb 11th.


Congratulations and welcome Sir Knight!


----------



## Cootr68 (Mar 7, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Congratulations and welcome Sir Knight!


Thank you Sir Knight


----------



## Cootr68 (Mar 7, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Congratulations and welcome Sir Knight!


Thank you Sir Knight.


----------

